# Vertical Forces PM Questions



## McEngr (Nov 14, 2011)

Just going over some of the Vertical Forces PM questions out of the NCEES sample questions and was thinking that they are all relatively straight forward. Does anyone have a "watch out for this" type of question or warning? The concrete and steel problems are pretty basic.


----------



## Layman (Nov 14, 2011)

McEngr said:


> Just going over some of the Vertical Forces PM questions out of the NCEES sample questions and was thinking that they are all relatively straight forward. Does anyone have a "watch out for this" type of question or warning? The concrete and steel problems are pretty basic.


You must have been talking about Building option...

Layman


----------



## Ble_PE (Nov 15, 2011)

The biggest part of the afternoon session is managing your time. You could very easily spend too much time on any one problem and then have to rush to try to finish. I will say that in my opinion the gravity was harder than the lateral afternoon portion in April, but that could have been because I spent more of my time studying the lateral. There was one problem that caught me totally off guard. Be sure to study all aspects of design for all the materials.


----------



## McEngr (Nov 16, 2011)

Nothing really intimidating about the vertical PM questions in my opinion. It seems like they are all very similar to the SE II. Would anyone else agree?


----------



## Amry69 (Nov 22, 2011)

I found the PM questions (Building Vert) to be very straight forward. I agree with the previous post, slow down and make sure you cover the basics. I got kind of excited they were so easy and forgot to check for min steel on one of the them. Hope that's not a deal breaker. Don't think it will be. If that's all I have to worry about I think I did well. In April I worried about a lot more and almost passed (I think). I'd say know all aspects of the basics. I don't know exactly how it is scored but it seems you could pass the question with the basic stuff but have the option to demonstrate a bit more (web crippling, torque, etc).


----------

